# Fairly Accurate Jungian Cognitive Test



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

So, I realize that most of us have a dominant personality type (INTJ in my case), yet most of the tests that I have found on the Internet are mostly based solely off the letters and not on the actual functions themselves. But here's a test I found which analyzes your personality type actually based on Jungian cognitive functions, and thus, concludes, what are your three most likely personality types.

Here is the link: http://cognitivequiz.com/quiz.html 

My results are as follows.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTJ
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: INFP

What are your results? i would love to know.


----------



## Zizeksucks (May 19, 2014)

I got...

Most likely: INTP
Or Second Possibility: INTJ
Or Third Possibility: INFJ


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Plus, my cognitive function orders:

Ni-Ti-Fi-Te-Ne-Fe-Si-Se


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

My results were as followed:

Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: INTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Ni - Ti - Te - Se - Si - Fi - Fe


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

1st time
Most Likely: ENTJ
or Second Possibility: ENTP
or Third Possibility: INTP
Te - Ne - Ti - Fe - Ni - Si - Fi - Se

2nd time
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: ENTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTP
Ti - Te - Ne - Ni - Fe - Si - Se - Fi


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: ENTJ
or Third Possibility: INTJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Te - Ni - Si - Ne - Se - Fe - Fi


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Most Likely: INTP
Second Possibility: ENTP
Third Possibility: INTJ

Ti - Ne - Ni - Te - Si - Fi - Se - Fe

My Fe score was negative. Weird, considering I'm coming off a prolonged phase of _feelz everywhere_, which i normally attribute to my Fe going nuts. Then again, it may explain why Fi ranked higher....


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I always get most likely: INTP but the order of the functions is not always consistent


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

Based on your cognitive function, your type is most likely:


Most likely: ENTP
or second possibility: INTJ
or third possibility: ENTJ

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development: Ne (10.65) - Ni (10.255) - Te (10.16) - Ti (9.69) - Fe (5.22) - Se (3.8) - Si (3.54) - Fi (3.25)

Every time i take the test the results vary; the most likely and second possibility types alternate between ENTP and INTJ. I haven't decided which fits me best, leaning toward ENTP though.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.895
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.79
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.31
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.43
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -1.46
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||| -3.06


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: ENTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: INTP
*


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

*Your Cognitive Functions:*
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.46
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.38
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.57
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.87
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.08
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||| 1.76
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||| 1.7


Most Likely: *ENFP*
or Second Possibility: *ENFJ* *<---- LOL*
or Third Possibility: *ESFP*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Fe - Se - Ni - Fi - Si - Ti - Te *<--- What type is this?!*



It doesn't add up, whoever created this test doesn't understand Ti or behavior vs. cognition.


----------



## hogwarttyctyer (Feb 21, 2014)

Ni-Ti-Ne-Te-Fi-Si-Fe-Se

Makes sense though.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.29
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8.39
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.24
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.22
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||| 7.48
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||| 6.22
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||| 0.585
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.75

Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is low.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is poorly developed.


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTJ
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTJ


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Si - Te - Ti - Fi - Fe - Ne - Se


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Most Likely: *INTJ*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *ENTJ


*How does that work? How can INTP be second likely and ENTJ third when INTP and INTJ have no functions in common?


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENTP*
or Second Possibility: *INTP*
or Third Possibility: *ENTJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ne - Ti - Te - Ni - Fe - Se - Fi - Si

^^Last time I checked Te wasn't so high on the list, but meh. Also, I think a lot tests do focus on functions, but don't let you know in the end, ya know.


----------



## sirix (May 17, 2014)

1st time
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: INTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTP

2nd time
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTP


----------



## phato (Jul 6, 2013)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.98
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.08
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.31
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.095
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||| -2.75
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| -3.32
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||| -3.53
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||| -4.43


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I generally get:

1. INTP
2. ENTP
3. xSxJ

...which makes sense, as I and a couple of other putative INTPs (I'm looking at you @ScientiaOmnemEst) were overanalyzing ourselves earlier today and thinking we might be closer to xNTPs...

My third one is always weird, generally incoherent with the other two, and often contradicts a well-grounded xNxP core.


----------



## Fluff (Jun 1, 2014)

Ti - Te - Ne - Ni - Se - Si - Fi - Fe

Every single time.
INTP is always #1 with the 2nd and 3rd being seemingly random. Overall I'd say it's accurate more so than most.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Did you... Did you just post the official PerC cognitive function test?

* Le sigh. *


Ne - Fe - Ni - Te - Ti - Se - Si - Fi

Most Likely: *ENTP
or Second Possibility: ENFJ
or Third Possibility: INFJ*


----------

